#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Pipeline isolating device: Is there anything newer or better?

## MarriolaV

Hi everybody

I'm looking for the art's state about Pipeline isolating devices.
I see the typical and well known Monoblock joints and/or flanged joints, but someone knows about some improvement in this technical or any better or newer device to isolating catodically protected pipelines?



Thanks in advanceSee More: Pipeline isolating device: Is there anything newer or better?

----------

